# Civil- Construction Module



## civil78 (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone out there taking the Civil Construction PM module in October 2009? I took it in the Spring but missed by 2 points... not the best news that I've received in my life recently.. Anyone have good info on studying? I used the Rawan.. study guide- decent, but not as big of a help as I would have hoped and had the OSHA for construction manual. Using a recommendation from an old thread, I ordered a crane and rigging handbook, and the MUDCD- any more recommendations? Also- anyone know of a resource for learning crane inspections/ safety as well as site safety and temporary structures?


----------



## traviswy (Jul 16, 2009)

I've had a lot of experience in the crane and rigging industry. Designed spreader bars and other stuff. ANSI B 30 has standards for this. Also, Bob's Rigging and Crane handbook is something we all carry. Shapiro Cranes and Derricks is another that's useful for us in the industry, although I'm not sure if it would apply to much on the exam....

I'm sitting for the October exam. Trying to decide if the Structural Depth or Construction Depth is the best choice for me. How much crane stuff is in the Construction exam?


----------



## ElCid03 (Jul 29, 2009)

traviswy said:


> I've had a lot of experience in the crane and rigging industry. Designed spreader bars and other stuff. ANSI B 30 has standards for this. Also, Bob's Rigging and Crane handbook is something we all carry. Shapiro Cranes and Derricks is another that's useful for us in the industry, although I'm not sure if it would apply to much on the exam....
> I'm sitting for the October exam. Trying to decide if the Structural Depth or Construction Depth is the best choice for me. How much crane stuff is in the Construction exam?



If you have worked around cranes before, planning lifts and so forth, then the crane questions are not that bad. Make sure that you have a ridding handbook though.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jul 30, 2009)

traviswy said:


> Also, Bob's Rigging and Crane handbook is something we all carry.


+1


----------



## viperchaldo (Aug 1, 2009)

I am taking the Construction exam. I took it in April and failed as well. I was annoyed that the Rawen book didn't really help much. I too am looking for a good book to use for Construction if anyone out there knows of one.

Thanks


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 3, 2009)

viperchaldo said:


> I am taking the Construction exam. I took it in April and failed as well. I was annoyed that the Rawen book didn't really help much. I too am looking for a good book to use for Construction if anyone out there knows of one. Thanks



The Smartpros book available at the ASCE store was very helpful. _New Civil Engineering Construction Module for the Civil PE Exam _by Edward G. Dauenheimer, P.E.


----------



## mattsffrd (Aug 4, 2009)

i HIGHLY recommend Chen's Civil Engineering Handbook for anybody taking the civil test

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/084930958...x_ya_oh_product

i was able to answer probably 5-6 questions that i wouldn't have been able to answer without this book. i did trans. afternoon but this book helped me with a few in the morning too.


----------



## sgsmith2_PE (Sep 25, 2009)

Does Chen's Civil Engineering Handbook have stuff in it other than what's in Lindenburg's?


----------



## Ven (Feb 3, 2010)

[Do you have the book for sale now?


----------



## Ven (Feb 3, 2010)

ElCid 03 do you have the ASCE book for sale now?


----------



## EnvEngineer (Feb 4, 2010)

Chens handbook could be usefull but you really dont need it for the morning, I find the difference in formats and units too confusing to be useful. Good overall reference but not tha usefull for the morning portion of the test. It covers many of the same topics as lindberg so you could use it if you wanted.

My suggestion is KIS focus on lindberg know it in and out and use the index on every problem.


----------



## GoPack (Feb 22, 2010)

^ Good Call.... There were a couple of times where i THOUGHT i knew exactly where the answer was to a certain problem...only to find it wasn't there....then i had to go to the index (which is what I should have done in the first place)


----------

